# Talbot Express Remove the dashboard.



## Frederick (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi. does anyone know the prcedure for removing the dashboard of the Talbot Express? (Peugeot J5 van)
I have a water leak and want to remove the dashboard to see where it's coming from. I've had garages inspect and fix it numerous times but never satisfactorily.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Talbot Express*

Suggest you Google - Delfin Designs. Derek is Peugeot trained and I am sure he will be able to help you - he is really generous with his time and Alan, who he works with can tell you exactly where every washer comes from. They are in Spetisbury, Dorset, but give them a ring to request help and see what they can do!

Sundial


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

If you look on Pre loved site, there is a dedicated forum for Talbot Express.

There are plenty of people which have a lot of know how, and are always ready to help.

The site is free to join. 

Good luck

Val


----------



## Frederick (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks to Sundial and Luvlark. I'll will take you advice and first check out the website and then contact Delfin Designs. I hope I can sort this loak out as it's forever coming back!


----------

